# bringing up a family in benidorm?



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi

i was wondering if any of you know the best areas to live in the benidorm area with children.
i would like to be close to other families,schools etc ,we are coming over in feb and wanted to have a good look around, we will be working in benidorm and wanted to live on the outskirts.
look forward to your replies
elle


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

elle79 said:


> hi
> 
> i was wondering if any of you know the best areas to live in the benidorm area with children.
> i would like to be close to other families,schools etc ,we are coming over in feb and wanted to have a good look around, we will be working in benidorm and wanted to live on the outskirts.
> ...


La nucia is popular. Finestrat is also very popular and great with many new urbs if thats your thng, a beautiful village/town, and many rural properties. Finestrat also now boasts a brand new academy which I believe takes kids of all ages. Best of all its 5 mins by car to Benidorm!


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> La nucia is popular. Finestrat is also very popular and great with many new urbs if thats your thng, a beautiful village/town, and many rural properties. Finestrat also now boasts a brand new academy which I believe takes kids of all ages. Best of all its 5 mins by car to Benidorm!


finestrat sound nice what do you mean by new academy?

thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

elle79 said:


> finestrat sound nice what do you mean by new academy?
> 
> thanks


a great big brand new school/college... they just finishing building it now.. state of the art.. the local council are very keen to help foreigners, they even employ two english women at the town hall to help with schools, when you go to dotors they will even come with you to translate for free etc etc They deal with all your papers, they are great.. a great community and a nicce place to be!


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> a great big brand new school/college... they just finishing building it now.. state of the art.. the local council are very keen to help foreigners, they even employ two english women at the town hall to help with schools, when you go to dotors they will even come with you to translate for free etc etc They deal with all your papers, they are great.. a great community and a nicce place to be!


sounds excellent,i cant wait to visit in feb thanks,


----------

